# Fly casting lessons from a legend



## EAKF (Jan 1, 2008)

so i have an older friend who has undergone a series of hardships in the last decade or so. as it stands hes 72 and having a hard time finding work. he was a fly guide in the florida keys in the 60's and 70's, and last i checked still had 4 world records on the books. bonefish, king mackeral,and yft... he was also one of the first to target billfish on fly tackle. 

anyways he'd love nothing more than to help teach others more about flyfishing, but he's not too computer saavy, and so i offered to help him find some more pupils. hes based out of austin, but im sure he'd jump at an opportunity to hit the water too, so if anyone has any interest let me know and i can put you in touch with him. help him help you.
thank you
eric


----------



## driftwoodfisher (Oct 4, 2005)

Where in Austin does this gentleman live? What is his phone number?


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Maybe he could do a seminar at Sportsmans finest in Bee Cave. They have good casting instructors but the guest speakers they have for salt water are limited. A Bonefish seminar might stir some interest. Also a casual get together for tales from the Glory days in the Keys would be fun especially if BBQ and beer were part of it. Call Ted 512-263-1888.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Kevin Hutchison,*

might also be a good contact for him. Kevin works at Sportsman's Finest, gives casting lessons, and has a guide service, and may need help, (512) 589-3474, or hillcountryflyfishers.com. 
BTW, Ted will leave Sportsman's Finest shortly to go to Alaska for a few of months guiding with Rus Schwausch (epicanglingadventure.com), as he has for the last several years.
Also, Austin Fly Fishers has a couple of saltwater trips planned in the next few months and I would think they (we) would love to visit with your friend about meeting with us, as a guest speaker. I'm not an officer of the club, so can't say for sure, but the president's name is Nils Pearson and his email is [email protected].


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

What's his name????


----------



## EAKF (Jan 1, 2008)

Jim (jimmy)Lopez is the mans name.

http://vault.sportsillustrated.cnn.com/vault/article/magazine/MAG1089969/index.htm
http://www.flyfishinsalt.com/species/species/the-bill-collector-1000007744.html
http://www.therodandreelclub.com/clubhistory.htm

hes gettin on in years, but man can he get that line out and make it go where it needs to, and how it needs to as well...

i bet he can teach most everyone something, or at the very least keep you entertained with a story or six.

thank you for your time and interest


----------



## EAKF (Jan 1, 2008)

oh and for what its worth he was charging like a tenth of the going rate for lessons, i encouraged him to charge more, and he said he just didnt feel right doing that.....


----------

